# I RECOVERED FROM HPPD AND DP/DR AGES AGOOO.



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like to help people on this matter. HPPD is one that nobody believes will go but it does at the end of the day, and i will tell you the steps i took to rid of it.
DP/DR I suppose can be somewhat like HPPD visually, as the distortions can be very similar, but HPPD can add a couple more wild arrays to the stew.
I DO NOT have either HPPD, DP or DR any more. But you know when I am bored on the computer i sometimes like to help out people who were once in my situation.
I can shed light on taking drugs while sober after recovery, drinking alcohol, exercising, eating, mind set, anxiety, reality, just anything really i have the T-shirt LOL.

Nice one x


----------



## Cody27 (Jun 4, 2015)

Add me on fb Cody toomey


----------



## dpdrguy (Aug 11, 2015)

hey thanks- how did you recover?


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Facebook me too! Frank Mariscal


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello. Can you please tell us in this post the following?

1-Exercise? What kind of exercise? How often a week?

2- Diet? What did you eat and what is it that you did not eat?

3-Mind set?

4- Alcohol drinking?

Cheers!


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

i have added you guys on facebook.



hopefuluk2 said:


> Hello. Can you please tell us in this post the following?
> 
> 1-Exercise? What kind of exercise? How often a week?
> 
> ...


Exercise: I did it everyday, I mostly ran on a treadmill because i like the regiment feeling of running with people i didn't really know alongside me at the gym a bit like robots. I would run for about 20 mins at the first, then by the end of about month 5 - 6 i was running at a pretty good pace for about 50 minutes. I would just stare and say to myself 'you got yourself into this now you get yourself out of this'. Exercise will make you feel like you have direction, and not only that it made me look amazingly healthy and loose a lot of weight.

Diet: Just think like someone on a normal diet. Cut out all caffeine (if you can). Do not drink fizzy drinks like Coca cola. Stick to good natural foods like chicken stir fry, salmon with wholegrain rice and veg, whole grain pasta with tuna and lloyd Grossman sauce (UK), breakfast i would eat something like wholegrain oats with blueberries and cinnamon sprinkled on it and I would drink a lot of water. I can remember every time i would feel hungry when about the town i would buy things like mixed fruit pots and a smoothie with added vitamins, instead of a sandwich and crisps. Just go on an all natural diet, like you would if you were losing weight and at the gym.

Mind set: You truly have to not mind the presence of DP/DR, and just forget about it. At intervals you will think fucking hell why am i so numb and bloody hell now my vision is all messed up, even though i completely forgot about it...but you have to just let that go and think fuck it. Sounds easy,but may take a while to adopt that mind set, because you are accepting what you might think be for life you are in fact ridding of it, it is one whole paradox. The chinese finger trap, sinking sand..you know.....the more you struggle the more you will lose the fight.

Alcohol: Well I see people on here that say it makes you condition worse, yes it does temporarily, the day after is a bit of a numb, detached craziness, feeling absolutely nothing day. But it goes. On my last episode which lasted 4 months after taking drugs because i completely forgot about DP/DR i had in the past, i drank through the whole of it, yes it made it quite a task to keep the mind set as i have mentioned above (not giving a fuck about it)... i still came out the other end.

Just do not take drugs for god sake. That is the one that'll fuck you up.

X


----------

